

Type "OK Maps" to cache Google Maps - 20andup
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2014/02/offline-google-maps/

======
gcb0
I usually despise wired, but publishing a paid advert about some silly google
Easteregg? That's a new low.

Hint: press menu, download offline maps.

My 2.3 phone has this feature...

~~~
BtM909
I think it's mostly targeted for iOS users, as there's no normal way to store
a map locally.

I agree about the paid advert though, hehe!

~~~
gcb0
Ah, ios. Makes sense

